# Missouri Valley



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

Open 1st Series - LMs wide open triple, 2RGs..LRG in middle..SRG on RT


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Any updates and or call backs?


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

J Hoggatt said:


> Any updates and or call backs?


All I know is 22 or back to the WB in the Open


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM

Inline triple shot short right, middle flyer, long. Long and short retire. If successful on marks run blind from seperate mat behind flyer crates. Then honor. Many dogs not seeing long bird as the flyer is just to juicy to them. Cold, windy and wet.


----------



## Eddiek14 (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations to my dad Ed and his dog Chef on their first open win. Keep the hardware coming!!!


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Eddiek14 said:


> Congratulations to my dad Ed and his dog Chef on their first open win. Keep the hardware coming!!!


Bilbo and Chef win an Open?!!! Wow


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Eddiek14 said:


> Congratulations to my dad Ed and his dog Chef on their first open win. Keep the hardware coming!!!



Hey Eddie

Your Dad and Chef are a force to contend with.. what a team. 

Big Big Congrats!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

any updates on the amateur?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Eddiek14 said:


> Congratulations to my dad Ed and his dog Chef on their first open win. Keep the hardware coming!!!


Not only that... A third in the AM in the same trial? Way to go!!

Results on EE...


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Big congratulations to Ed & Chef, nice weekend!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any Qual results?

Thanks,

lesa c


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Buddy Fluke & Marty on their Amateur win!!! Whoo Hoo ! 1 more point to qualify for Amateur National & needs 1/2 on Pepper !

Congratulations to Chef, Ed & Eileen on an Open win! Wonderful news? Help me out-- earn AFC or FC
, qualify for Amateur National??


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to Ed & Chef for the Open Win. Way to go!


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Lab4me said:


> Congrats to Ed & Chef for the Open Win. Way to go!


Way to go Chef & Ed! 1st in Open & 3rd in Am!! Congrats to all who finished.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Great job Ed and Chef! Qualifies AFC Chef for his second straight National Am & now just 2 points from his FC with the win! 

Congrats to Bob Swenson for finishing the Am with a JAM! 

Hope everyone is thawing out from the long cold weekend! What a tough weekend for the judges and workers, Brrr.


----------

